# Moving to eagle Idaho.



## Rileybek (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm moving to eagle Idaho from San Francisco area. Longing to know areas of interest for knitting. Needlepoint. Crocheting etc. I'm so spoiled with all here in bay area


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to Idaho!


----------



## Rileybek (Jul 12, 2015)

Not there yet. Next week. Scarey move. Are you close tonboise?


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Sounds like that will be quite a change! Go to the yarn tab in ravelry and put in your new zip code. It will show you local yarn shops.


----------



## Rileybek (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks. I didn't know


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> Sounds like that will be quite a change! Go to the yarn tab in ravelry and put in your new zip code. It will show you local yarn shops.


I tried that with no results


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

We live on top of the Panhandle,Going on 5yrs .We are from Wishon,Ca.,(Shaver Lake).Its a big move for you.Enjoy!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP forum.. :lol:


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome to KP. Another site you might try is <gardenweb.com>
There are places to find stuff about states sub-divided into areas within the states.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome from upstate NY. Have a good move. Hope you find new knitting buddies soon.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP. Have a safe move.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi & welcome to KP


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome to KP from Tennessee and good luck with your move. I'm sure there will be people in your new location who can help you find your way around!


----------



## topaz knitter (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm in SE Boise...try the Twisted Ewe on State St. I'll check for others in your area- there used to be a few...

P.s. Bring plenty of hand cream...you're moving to a desert!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

There is also knit wits in Boise Eagle is a beautiful area. You will like it. I live in Nampa and we have Puffy mondaes here


Rileybek said:


> I'm moving to eagle Idaho from San Francisco area. Longing to know areas of interest for knitting. Needlepoint. Crocheting etc. I'm so spoiled with all here in bay area


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

Marylou12 said:


> I tried that with no results


I wasn't having any luck putting in my zip code either so I went to the help button and this came up and it works!!! I had been putting the zip code in the top search bar.

"Ravelry has a database of Local Yarn Shops, Chain Stores, and Online Shops that is searchable from the Yarns tab and maintained by the LYS Editors with help from all Ravelers.
 a ShopEditing a ShopCorrectionsClosingsShop Reviews How to Search On the left side of the Yarns tab about half way down is a search box. Put in a city, state, or zip/postal code as a starting point and click the search button, or click the # yarn stores near you link to see the results based on the location in your Ravelry profile. You can adjust the range of miles on the next step. You can also search by store name. You can view the results as a list with shop details or as "


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Three shops come up on Google. Two in Boise and one, Fuzz, in Eagle. I agree with topaz knitter....bring plenty of hand cream. Your skin will thank you. Have fun, it's a beautiful area.


----------



## SHIRLEYDIX2795 (Jul 27, 2011)

WELCOME TO EAGLE. IT IS A LOVELY PLACE TO LIVE. WE HAVE A KNITTING GROUP THAT MEETS AT THE EAGLE LIBRARY 2-3 TIMES A MONTH. YARN IS DONATED AND THERE IS A LONG LIST OF PLACES TO MAKE THINGS FOR. LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU THERE. LOOK FOR ME, SHIRLEY. STOP BY THE LIBRARY FOR A SCHEDULE.


----------



## SHIRLEYDIX2795 (Jul 27, 2011)

FUZZ IS NO LONGER HERE, FAMILY PROBLEMS I HEARD. SHIRLEY


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Rileybek said:


> I'm moving to eagle Idaho from San Francisco area. Longing to know areas of interest for knitting. Needlepoint. Crocheting etc. I'm so spoiled with all here in bay area


Welcome...We have family in Boise, and I do not know where Eagle is... I love Idaho... Have a safe move to Idaho...


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi. If I'm correct you are only about ten miles outside of Boise Idaho. That'a a great town. Check for yarn shops there and maybe Meridian also. It's been many years since I lived in Boise but I know you will find some fun places to shop fr yarn. It will be a big change from the Bay area however. Hope you move goes smoothly.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Sunnydaze said:


> Hi. If I'm correct you are only about ten miles outside of Boise Idaho. That'a a great town. Check for yarn shops there and maybe Meridian also. It's been many years since I lived in Boise but I know you will find some fun places to shop fr yarn. It will be a big change from the Bay area however. Hope you move goes smoothly.


Next time I go to Boise, I would love to visit the yarn shops, please tell me where to go...We also were in Meridian....


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

We were just in Idaho 4 weeks ago. Our daughter lives near Boise. Actually NE of it off of Rt 21. Idaho is so very beautiful.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I found this on a search. Hope its ok to post like this. I haven't lived in Boise since 1980. Time does fly. I worked for the Red Cross Blood Services at that time. 
1
Twisted Ewe A Yarn Shop
1738 W State St
Boise, ID
(208) 287-3693
2
Knit-Wits
8850 W Fairview Ave
Boise, ID
(208) 376-0040
3
Michaels
8633 W Franklin Rd
Boise, ID
(208) 376-9961
4
Jo-Ann Fabric and Craft
1085 N Milwaukee St
Boise, ID
(208) 323-5373
5
Michaels
2310 N Eagle Rd
Meridian, ID
(208) 473-7509


----------



## JeanJean (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice list of yarn shops. BE sure to check each one before going to that location. I live an hour west of Boise, and choose to go to Skeins in John Day Oregon (same distance from me) as the yarn shops in Boise seem to change. Thanks to those of you living closer to Boise for your information on shops. That really helps!


----------



## topaz knitter (Aug 10, 2012)

Knit wits has moved - 12668 W. Fairview. Same street, just farther west

Puffy Mondaes in Nampa looks nice, haven't been there 

The Yarn Shoppe in Meridian closed several years ago as did Drop a Stitch in downtown Boise

The Twisted Ewe in Boise at 17th and State is alive and well and currently having a great sale!


----------



## grandma68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi, and welcome to Idaho! You will love it here. The people are genuine (mostly) and it is very family oriented. I live in Nampa, a small town next to Meridian (which is next to Boise), and you'll love Eagle..It is very charming.

You'll have limited choices regarding yarn stores, but Knit Wits, which is in Boise at 12668 W. Fairview is very nice. Puffy Mondaes in Nampa is a store with lots of options, yarn being just a part of those. The Twisted Ewe in Boise at 17th and State is alive and well and currently having a great sale! Everyone who has answered you has given you great info. 

You can also get yarn at JoAnn's on Milwaukee in Boise, and any Michaels - both have websites you can sign up and get coupons.

Please feel free to ask any questions on this website. The people here are extremely helpful and no question is too "dumb." I am sure I also speak for all my Idaho sisters when I say that any of us would be more than happy to answer any of your questions about the area.

Have a safe move, and once again, welcome!


----------



## Rileybek (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you so much. I'm anxious to get settled and catch up on so much. How about needlepoint and quilting???? 
Perhaps our paths will cross.


----------



## Rileybek (Jul 12, 2015)

Buried in boxes...funny what you find packing up a house. Thank you for the info. Sounds like I'm heading to a very different place for "crafting" shops. 
...


----------



## topaz knitter (Aug 10, 2012)

Quilting is alive and well here! There are two award winning quilters on my street and they are very active with local guilds/groups. I will gladly connect you when you're here and ready...

Will let others weigh in on needlepoint.


----------



## Rileybek (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh wow. Big thanks and the eagle library group sounds great


----------



## SHIRLEYDIX2795 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have seen several quilting shops in the Boise, Meridian area. Check the internet. There are some nice volunteer groups you might like. Everything is nice and green because of our recent rains.


----------



## KeepCalm_CastOn (Dec 3, 2016)

The Knitting Club A group devoted to knitting items for various charitable organizations.
Eagle Public Library
Meetings and time vary
Call 208-939-6814 ext. 3 for more information
Bet you can make new knitting friends a find a tutor.


----------

